# Greetings from Dimitris.



## dimitris

Hello everyone, I am a 36-year old composer from Athens-Greece and I just moved to Sweden together with my lovely woman and cat. I mostly work with videogames, simply because I enjoy them so much. At the moment, I'm trying to get some contacts in Sweden, learn the language and the local cuisine! Gotta go and make some kroppkakor now... Bye


----------



## Evan Gamble

welcome Dimitris! :D


----------



## TheoKrueger

Hi Dimitri! Welcome. 
I'm from Greece as well (Kefalonia). See you around :- )


----------



## Thonex

Welcome,

hope to see you around here a lot.

T


----------



## dimitris

Thank you all!

Theo, I love your island. Kefalonia that is, cause I haven't been to Australia yet.

Hans I was very pleasently surprised by your Malmsj? piano v.i. This is a legendary instrument around here... And the sample demos sound amazing. Great job man! As for your signature, that was another surpise . I've been an AtariSTmega4/Cubase owner myself.

Thanks again for the warm welcome, see you on the panels.


----------



## Scott Cairns

Yassou Dimitris, if you're into games and living in Sweden, you might want to knock on Dice's door;

http://global.dice.se/ 

Welcome to V.I. mate.


----------



## dimitris

Efcharist? mate, I'll do that for sure.

I hope you don't mind me asking, but since you're in Australia and a R?de mic owner, I figured that maybe you can help me out... 
I own a NT-2 that has a damaged transistor. I looked around in all electronics stores in Greece and Sweden and cannot find it. It seems that it's out of circulation for some time now. But I was wondering if it exists in Australian store stocks. It's a mosfet transistor and it's code number is J305A (I am not 100% sure about this "A" after the number, it could be just a triangle shape...). The PCB is Q1 and under the J305A there is the code V430AA. I'd be very grateful if you could help me find this little thing. I'm sure that the cost is minimal, like for most electronics, and the repair shops will charge me much more and they'll probably use a substitute series component which will change the sweet sound of the mic. 
Naturally, no problem if you can't.

Thanks again, and nice meeting you.


----------



## Scott Cairns

Dimitris, Ill ring Rode for you and see what they say. Ive popped into their factory before (in a suburb called Rhodes! go figure) but at that time they wouldnt sell direct to public. Story might be different for parts though.

Cheers,

Scott.


----------



## dimitris

Thanks a million Scott! 

I've emailed them months ago and they answered that I should take it to the local official dealer for repair. I hope they'll say something else to you over the phone. 
Anyway, what I was also wondering about is if the part exists in the australian electronics market which I cannot query from here. 

I appreciate your super fast response ! Can't wait till you need something I can help you with...


----------



## Frederick Russ

Welcome to VI Dimitris - enjoy the forum, share some snippets of your stuff and hope the Rodes thing works out. 8)


----------



## Scott Cairns

Dimitris, can you send me a private message via this forum with your full name and address? (pm icon below)

I spoke to Rode, they dont sell the transitors, but the guy I spoke to is going to mail you one. "cause he might have one lying around" :wink:


----------



## dimitris

Wow! First time a thing like that happens to me. That's exactly what I hoped for, but never expected would actually happen.

PMed you... and I repeat: I'm in your debt forever :D


----------



## José Herring

Yes many magical things like that happen in this forum. It's best to stick around.

Jose


----------



## Scott Cairns

You're welcome mate. 



dimitris said:


> ... and I repeat: I'm in your debt forever :D



Careful saying that! do you own a Greek island by any chance? 8) 

Actually my wife is Greek and her Aunty owns a coffee shop right on the water in Kalimnos, I have to get over there one of these days.


----------



## dimitris

No island, but I do own some olive trees and the oil from those is superb. Let me know when you fly to Athens, and if I'm there at the time, I'll be glad to add some liters to your luggage.

I added a photo so you can see what I look like. If you want to hear what I sound like here's some links:

http://www.dimitrisplagiannis.com/dimitris/dp_kk_kitty_karnage.ogg
http://www.dimitrisplagiannis.com/dimitris/dp_ab_credits.mp3
http://www.dimitrisplagiannis.com/dimitris/dp_ab_dreamy.mp3

Hello Frederick and hello Jose.


----------



## FilmComposerZ

Dimitris...listened to your music...Excellent!!! Beautiful!!!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

dimitris said:


> Wow! First time a thing like that happens to me. That's exactly what I hoped for, but never expected would actually happen.
> PMed you... and I repeat: I'm in your debt forever :D



Most of us here are undebted to Scott, one way or another...

Moving from Greece to Sweden...brrr... Hope you don't mind long winters...

Welcome to VI where the sun is always bright :idea:


----------



## Scott Cairns

Dimtris, here's a reply from Rode Australia;

Hi Scott. OK? got 1?. We will mail it to Dimitris today. Funny that?.. a Greek in Sweden getting a transistor from Australia?.
Very international. Tell him ?Baragalo??. That?s Greek for ?You are welcome? (more or less).

BUT it?s time he got an NT2A !

All part of RODE Service mate.

Colin.

Colin Hill
Sales Director
RODE Microphones
Sydney, Australia.


----------



## Herman Witkam

Welcome onboard Dimitris. Great music btw!

I like the Rode NT2's. They're great drum overheads.


----------



## dimitris

I thank you all and I am super happy to be here.  :D :lol: 

Scott, if you would PM me Colin Hill's email address, then I could thank him personally.


----------



## SoundEngine.com

Welcome!

--SCP


----------



## dimitris

Thanks SCP!

Btw, I just received the transistor this morning by post. They also sent me an extra one for backup! And everything was complimentary.

Now, that's customer service! Viva R?de! (..and Scott Cairns )


----------



## xylophonetic

Hi Dimitris!

Now how could I have missed this topic? What a shame.

Just kidding :D Just love you music! How's the rodes going?


cya later,

Thomas


----------



## dimitris

Thanks again! 
The R?de is at last fixed and working like a charm. :lol:


----------

